# Keyless Remote FCC ID#



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm trying to buy a new remote for my car. I only have one and I need a spare. The FCC ID is worn off on the outside case of the remote. I have a 98 Sentra SE. Is the FCC ID printed on the inside of the remote too?

Thanks!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

No, I don't believe it's printed on the inside of the remote last time I checked. 

If your remote in like mine for the 95 and up Sentra/200sx than it should be... 
FCC ID: KOBUTA3T

The rule of thumb I've found to go by is just make sure the new remote has the same number of buttons and most importantly the same exact pictures on those buttons as the original remote. I found this out the hard way as some remotes have the same FCC ID but don't work.

Check out e-bay for a good deal on a new/used remote.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Working for Toyota I can say the FCC ID is everything if you don't have part numbers. 
Toyota has 5-6 remotes that look identical with different FCC ID's for 5-6 different cars. 

Another thing that you have to make sure of is that some vehicles can only recognize so many remotes or master keys for that matter.


----------



## 200sx sEEarrh (Sep 18, 2006)

nm
.........


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> Working for Toyota I can say the FCC ID is everything if you don't have part numbers.
> Toyota has 5-6 remotes that look identical with different FCC ID's for 5-6 different cars.
> 
> Another thing that you have to make sure of is that some vehicles can only recognize so many remotes or master keys for that matter.



Although this is very true, I must tell you that I did in fact purchase a NISSAN remote with the exact FCC ID and it did not work for my vehicle. That being said I investigated further to find a similar(but different) Nissan remote with the same FCC ID (just different pictures on the buttons)... one remote works the other did not.

This remote had the same FCC ID but DID NOT WORK...










This remote is the one that WORKED!










My point is the FCC ID alone does not necessarily guarantee the remote will work for your vehicle. 


Also BTW, I believe the B14 Sentra is capable of programming up to two remotes for the same vehicle.

Hope this helps. :cheers:


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Two remotes for the same vehicle? When I bought the my 98 new back in 99 (mine sat on the lot for an entire year), they gave me 2 remotes. I lost one of them, have no clue where it is. So does this mean I wont' be able to program this remote? I already bought a KOBUTA3T on Ebay! :-s


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I would imagine that you could program the remote you bought. There MUST be some way to clear and reprogram your remotes?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

TeKKiE said:


> I would imagine that you could program the remote you bought. There MUST be some way to clear and reprogram your remotes?



Yes, clear and reprogram. Just do a search for the write up on how to reprogram the remote. It's all in there.

Good luck


----------



## 180sxBlkImpact (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah I'm having problems with my remote too. Except the one I have for my B14 is ID#KOBUTA2T. It works....when it wants to I guess. I guess this means I gotta get another remote with the ID KOBUA3T, right?


----------



## 200sx sEEarrh (Sep 18, 2006)

does it matter if the panic button is colored red?


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

OK, I got the remote programmed it and everything went ok. One problem though, the unlock button on the remote was broke. When I press on it, it fells like mush. I emailed the ebay seller and i'm sure he'll work something out with me. He's got 2800+ feedback and is at 100%.


----------

